# Irix now has a filter holder for the 15mm f/2.4



## ahsanford (Oct 20, 2017)

http://en.irixlens.com/press-centre/irix-presents-its-edge-100-filter-system

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm not quite sure why this lens _needed_ its own holder setup. Irix might make some money here, sure, but its just a Lee knockoff. One would imagine that if you got a 95mm WA adaptor ring, a stock Lee 100mm/Foundation setup would work just fine.

And seeing a Lee-like adaptor ring in this new holder design, I have no idea how 15mm FF will be supported with standard 100/150 filters. Lee's manual would imply that 15mm FF + two 2mm filters would all but certainly vignette. 

But hey, new system. Have a look.

- A


----------

